# Automechanika 11-17 September



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

Any DW Members going to Automechanika?
If you get a bit weary & fancy a coffee, stop by & see me. I'm supporting some Russian clients in Hall 3.1 Stand G65.
Just turn up & ask for John :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

If I wasn't on holiday for the next fortnight, I would have been going with work.

Holiday booked before the possibility of a jolly arose


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

Ah well m8, I think sipping bacardi on some exotic beach is better than being locked in a massive shed for a week. Enjoy


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

f1john said:


> Ah well m8, I think sipping bacardi on some exotic beach is better than being locked in a massive shed for a week. Enjoy


Building sandcastles in the rain in Cornwall actually


----------

